# new tv show ...tanks



## rich (May 22, 2010)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Rich,

Thanks for the link  I'm going to have to set my PVR to record the episodes if they're available in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Canadiancray posted this link just two threads down..

The show isn't scheduled for Canada yet. The link is for the American network.

Here's the Canadian Animal Planet website. It doesn't list the show.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

h_s

I saw the link in the other thread after I'd already replied to this post.

Notice I typed something about if the shows are available in Canada.

It almost feels like you're giving me crap for responding to the this message


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

KevD said:


> h_s
> 
> I saw the link in the other thread after I'd already replied to this post.
> 
> ...


wha?

My post wasn't even directed at you (hence the lack of quotation) nor was it meant as negative comment.

It was directed at the op who had he looked down a couple threads before he posted would have seen that someone already posted about it.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

h_s,

In that case, you should have directed your message to the op instead of responding to my post since you'd already done that in the other one.

I sensed no negativity in your reply, just a little frustration  We're sucking up bandwidth here over semantics. Let's just drop it and let the op(s) sort it out.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i just watched the show the other day, found it online...they make some giant tanks, its pretty interesting, but i would have liked to see them actually building the tanks themselves.

they went to buy fish at some giant wholesaler in vegas...it looked like a buffet line...they just walked around..caught fish with nets and put it in their buckets...its the dream


----------

